# Printing service in Valencia?



## gemmac7 (Jun 13, 2019)

Hi all, 

I've just moved to Valencia and I don't have access to a printer. 
I need a few documents printing and photocopying for an appointment. 

Does anyone know of anywhere I can do this?

Thanks
Gem


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

gemmac7 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've just moved to Valencia and I don't have access to a printer.
> I need a few documents printing and photocopying for an appointment.
> ...


Get to know your local gestor who will deal with things like this and much, much more including your tax returns and all transactions with officialdom, etc.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

gemmac7 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've just moved to Valencia and I don't have access to a printer.
> I need a few documents printing and photocopying for an appointment.
> ...


Usually in any place that says _fotocopias _of which there will be loads. You can usually get an email for them, send the documents and tell them when you'd like to pick them up or go with the documents on a pendrive_. _I'm not sure about Baldi's suggestion of a _gestora_...


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Any stationer's (papelería) should do photocopying and printing.


----------



## Simply Simon (Jan 18, 2019)

The first thing I did when we got here was to buy a cheap printer/scanner. We needed so many copies of everything - it paid for itself in the first week I reckon. It is a dinky little HP Desjket and cost €30 in Carrefour.


----------

